# Greetings from UK



## leafInTheWind (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all!
Been lurking here for months thought I'd just post to say hi with my new account. I'm actually very new to the composing side of things - only learnt about chord construction a month ago. Don't expect to have anything to post for the next few years as I'm only just started studying harmony (slow, as I am working full time) and fooling around with my instruments.

Lots of good advice in the various threads and I'm taking them under my wing. Gonna be a long path to travel 

/back to lurking


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Leaf! Welcome aboard - don't be shy, only a relatively small number of people will bite your hand off, most are nice!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome Leaf. Glad to have anyone who likes fooling around with instruments!


----------

